# Cindi, We are waiting to hear from you.



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Several of us have replied to your post and we are wondering how you are doing. Hopefully this is a better day for you.Keep us posted. Tell us more and hopefully we can give you some helpful advice.


----------

